# Blazer/Laker game thread



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rice is such a idiot. He blamed Zach for losing his man when Zach actually switch like he should of on the screen while the Blazer that should have went to Zach mans didn't.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

16 up, not to bad of a start.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Jack is absolutely on fire. Very aggressive to come out of the gates. 

BEAT LA!!! BEAT LA!!! BEAT LA!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a bogus call!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

So much for Sergio playing tonight.

Dickau in.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

maglore and dickau both first fo bench what is nate thinking sometimes he drives me mad


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, we have to hit open threes!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Look at Aldridge, nailing those jumpers!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

About to take the lead, thanks in a large part to Aldridge.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Thought I spoke to soon, but Outlaw came through.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It'd be so sweet to beat LA on their own court!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

The Laker announcers are the biggest homers in the league. It's almost more than I can stand. 

Aldridge is on tonight. I'd still like to see him do something inside.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

LaMarcus on fire!!! Keep Shooting, Big Fella'!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Not a bad half considering all the second chance points we gave away. Need to box out better and get the rebounds in the second half.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

oh christ...how long will joel be out now. i swear, he has had no luck all year.

now he's hurt again!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Joel's knee gave out on him. Doesn't look good at all. Yikes. Couldn't even put weight on it. I hope he's okay.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well, that can't be good.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I just saw Nate on his cell phone. He said something like "Steve, nix the Magloire trade."


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great pass by Zach. Nice when the rest of the team is moving to give him someone to pass to.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach gets hammered and no call.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

One of my favorite things about Jack is his shot selection. Very nice self control for a player his age.

What is it with the Lakers where they have a hot microphone on their rim, but no sound from the visitor's rim. Is it that hard to get people excited about the team? Reminds me of NJ pumping fan noise in to supplement that lack of the real thing.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Aldridge was mugged.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

damn we REALLY need this one...a win on a back to back would make my day!

jack has really impressed me. wow. so controlled tonight.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

No tv game coverage here in Central Or tonight. KGW feed to the cable co. is out apparently. Stuck with scoreboard.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

YES!! Keep it up Blazers!!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Two things: 

1. Our offence seems to be much better without Juan Brickson. Good thing he's beeing traded.

2. Dan Dickau plays like he played in NO, And I like it. A lot.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Dickau strips the ball from Bynum which results in a Udoka fastbreak bucket. 

Gotta love it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> No tv game coverage here in Central Or tonight. KGW feed to the cable co. is out apparently. Stuck with scoreboard.


That sucks, MARIS61, this is a excellent game.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Radio link:

http://www.foxsportsradio1460.com/home.php

Click on: "Listen Live."


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

:yay::clap::yay::yay::clap::yay::clap::clap::yay::yay::yay::clap::clap:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Yeah!!! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:*


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

OHHH BABY!!! Gimme IME!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I Love It!! This Is So Great!! Keep It Up Blazers!!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

This is so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

It doesn't get any better than this.

It almost makes me think that [Jack or Sergio]/Roy/Ime/Zach/Aldridge could work as a long term solution.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

here's were Kobe starts to take over.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

They just showed another shot of Paul Allen in the stands. Did you guys see the hot girl sitting to his right? I wonder if they're together, haha. If I was that rich I would never get married that's for sure.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Tommy Nunez opens his mouth, and wraps his lips around the yellow and purple.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Guys What's up with Travis?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Aldridge! What a nite for him!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Phil Jackson's first six game losing streak as a coach. Delivered by the Blazers. You gotta love it.

Did anyone notice? There is no "D" in "Los Angeles Lakers"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

eat that, LA!


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

I love this team!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

LA Beats LA!! Muahha.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Happy Happy Joy Joy!!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

The Blazers give Phil Jackson the first 6-game losing streak of his career, and a major headache. You gotta love it!!

LaMarcus Aldridge is here to stay--Whooo! Does his jump shot look beautiful or what?! This guy is going to be a stud.

The Laker announcers couldn't say enough good things about the Blazers tonight. I gotta hand it to them--as much as I hate the Lakers, their broadcasting team is first-class.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Great game by everyone involved. Magloire should never play in front of Aldridge though. The only thing that scares me a little about tonights game is that we made a lot of jumpers.....definately not our strong suit. Jack and Aldridge deserve the game ball tonight.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

8th Seed here we come!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

I love this team! WOOHOO!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

24-32

Blazers +1(24-32)
Hornets +1(27-29)
Timberwolves -1(25-30)


Warriors in OT with Memphis. 

I miss doing this.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

relatively good news regarding joel's knee apparently. the x-ray was negative, and it sounds like maybe it just popped out of socket.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Reep said:


> Did anyone notice? There is no "D" in "Los Angeles Lakers"


Lots of Ls though.. :clap2:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

In the words of Mediocre Man, "another hollow victory" for the Blazers. It's just like beating the Jazz without Boozer or Williams -- what good is a victory over the Lakers if they're without Vlad Radmanovic?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

This was one of the best all-around games the Blazers have played this season.

60% from the field.

Ime's solid defense.

Zach's efficient game.

B-Roy making an impact.

LaMarcus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jarrett Jack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dan Dickau didn't embarrass himself.

Magloire didn't do badly, and Juan didn't play at all.

I love this team!


----------



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

WE Beat LA, Kobe we got yoyur number.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> The Laker announcers couldn't say enough good things about the Blazers tonight. I gotta hand it to them--as much as I hate the Lakers, their broadcasting team is first-class.


Maybe in the post-game, but these guys are huge homers, especially Lance. On Roy "Look at how far he dribbles the ball away from his body. No good player does that." Uh, there was this guy named Magic who had a pretty good career dribbling out away from his body. I agree they took the loss well, but during the game it was painful.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

The Lakers had some guys out, but so did we. No Rodriguez, no Dixon, and no Pryzbilla for the second half. Also, will Martell Webster ever hit a shot again?!! Webster was basically a no-show, even when he was on the court. I can't believe how much he sucks this year. Really disappointing.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Radio link:
> 
> http://www.foxsportsradio1460.com/home.php
> 
> Click on: "Listen Live."


Thanks for the link, although with dial-up it comes across kinda like Bill Walton before speech therapy.:biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> The Lakers had some guys out, but so did we. No Rodriguez, no Dixon, and no Pryzbilla for the second half. Also, will Martell Webster ever hit a shot again?!! Webster was basically a no-show, even when he was on the court. I can't believe how much he sucks this year. Really disappointing.


Yeah I meant that sarcastically about the Lakers having some injuries. :biggrin:

I don't think it's disappointing of Martell. He was dominant in high school, so this is the first time in his career that he's going through a real slump. He'll break out of it. Besides, he's not even old enough to legally drink yet. I don't think it's disappointing ... he's young, and I think we lose perspective on that really easily.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Reep said:


> Maybe in the post-game, but these guys are huge homers, especially Lance. On Roy "Look at how far he dribbles the ball away from his body. No good player does that." Uh, there was this guy named Magic who had a pretty good career dribbling out away from his body. I agree they took the loss well, but during the game it was painful.


I just don't see that. They kept referring to Roy as a "veteran," and commenting on what a cool customer he was, etc. They even called him "the franchise." They loved Aldridge, too, and commented on how impressive he was. I've seldom heard the opposing team's announcers go out of their way to be complimentary to the other team. It seems to be a Laker tradition, because I remember Chick Hearn was amazingly generous toward us when he was the Laker announcer.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Great game . . . nice passing and great team ball. I don't remember many forced shot . . . I do remember many baskets where 4-5 plyer touched the ball. 

Time to look at the stat sheet . . . but I was think every player contributed on the court . . . just very impressive . . . hope Joel and Travis are alright.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

wastro said:


> In the words of Mediocre Man, "another hollow victory" for the Blazers. It's just like beating the Jazz without Boozer or Williams -- what good is a victory over the Lakers if they're without Vlad Radmanovic?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Face it, they haven't been the same since Mark Madsen left.:biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> I just don't see that. They kept referring to Roy as a "veteran," and commenting on what a cool customer he was, etc. They even called him "the franchise." They loved Aldridge, too, and commented on how impressive he was. I've seldom heard the opposing team's announcers go out of their way to be complimentary to the other team. It seems to be a Laker tradition, because I remember Chick Hearn was amazingly generous toward us when he was the Laker announcer.



Did they say anything about Jack?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WHOA NELLY! Playoff push here we come!
Jack was simply amazing tonight..he and Sure are going to be a two headed pg monster.
BRoy was his consistent self and played a very nice game, with some huge buckets to keep the game in our grasp.
LMA...BAAAAAALLIN...reminded me a ton of Camby tonight out there with thsoe J's. He can make them, and hell if you are given them, you have to shoot em and he did. His D was sensational again tonight.
This is the Zach I love. Less than 20 fg attempts...high fg %, great efficiency and good passing.
Ime=amazing again tonight. Great D..money jumpers..not much more to say.
Dickau-I am skeptical of him,but kid played great tonight. His bucket to make it 84 all and his steal of bynum that lead to the Ime duece were key turning points in the game.
Travis looked great before the injury,hope he's aiight.
Mags=megaworthless..please buy him out now so we can see more LMA.
Webby-Just needs more confidence.
Hope Joel's alright.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Face it, they haven't been the same since Mark Madsen left.:biggrin:


For the record, the Blazers were 10 1/2 point underdogs according
to bodog.com - definitely not a "hollow victory.":yay:


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

I finally see a little chemsitry abrew in this blazers team and its about time.I love the heart and the fight I just feltlike in the third quarter we had this game under control. What I find a mazing is we won with two rookies a second year player a foreign d-leaguer and z-bo. This team is good. I was skeptical about the playoffs but this start following the allstar break we have really showed alot


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hmmmm...

What about (BARRING INJURIES) finishing out the year with this rotation?

PG-Sergio/Dan
SG-Brandon/Jarrett
SF-Ime/Martell
PF-Zach/Travis
C-Joel/LaMarcus


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Did they say anything about Jack?


Yes! I forgot about Jack. They kept saying how good he was at darting into the lane, and how he's already so good in just his second year. They also noted several times that he had a good chance of matching or beating his career high for points.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Yes! I forgot about Jack. They kept saying how good he was at darting into the lane, and how he's already so good in just his second year. They also noted several times that he had a good chance of matching or beating his career high for points.



Thanks. 

I'm just glowing in the aftermath of the victory and can't get enough analysis on the Blazers right now.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

*I am not complaining*

Any word on why Dixon got a DNP?


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

it doesnt get much better than that folks, you are right about that winning in LA is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sweet


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

obiwankenobi said:


> *I am not complaining*
> 
> Any word on why Dixon got a DNP?


Two words: Dan Dickau.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Noah Graham, Getty Images/NBAE


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Noah Graham, Getty Images/NBAE


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Noah Graham, Getty Images/NBAE


Thanks for the photo--that's now my background on my computer!


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

knicksfan89 said:


> it doesnt get much better than that folks, you are right about that winning in LA is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sweet


I'm in my late 30s, and I've hated the Lakers ever since I can remember. I'll tell you in 30 plus years of rooting for the Blazers over the Lakers, beating them just never gets old. The cherry on top for me was Phil Jackson's vacant look--he was a coach with no answers.:yay:


----------

